# Diapering basics and diapering fun chat



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Awhile back in this thread some excellent suggestions were given to make the diapering forum more user friendly. note: Please read towards the end of the thread before replying (if you choose to). Many issues were well resolved by the end of the thread.

Originally, I was undecided about what I thought would be the best solution. After giving it a lot of thought and re-reading the thread I think the issue deserves to be revisited. The diapering mods expressed approval of the ideas, but nothing has been done or talked about in quite awhile.

I have gone from frugal diapering to hyena diapering and back to frugal diapering again. I think both are wonderful as long as they meet the needs of the individual. Both ends of the spectrum provide many opportunities for discussion. I would love to see a seperate forum for mamas and papas to talk about the more simple aspects of diapering. In the current diaper chat forum there are so many threads buzzing about stockings and auctions and how to tweak a persons stash etc.... Those are valid threads and I'm glad they are hosted! Sadly, I see many threads being over looked about prefolds, or needing washing tips or just plain wanting to talk about how to diaper on a budget. I also think that a forum for these topics would be a great place to talk about how to further the efforts of the real diaper association.

My main concern is that a new member will come looking for support and simple information and leave frustrated. I've been spending my day searching as far back as page 2 and 3 trying to find threads about simple topics and those from new members. It takes a concerted effort to find and reply to these threads. If they had their own home, I believe it would be much easier to meet this great need.

Here are a few of the highlights for those who don't want to trudge through the entire thread

Quote:

Originally Posted by fullofgrace
I also like the idea of breaking it up into Diaper Chat forums based on diapering TOPIC, not based on the type of diaperer one is.

Some ideas to toss out....

Stalk the Stock -- Who's stocking, when, what you wanna buy, what you bought, what you plan on buying, etc.

Show & Tell -- Show us us pics of your newest fluff, your latest diaper craving, what you snagged on ebay, etc.

Diapering on a Dime -- How to get the best diaperbang for your buck.

Back to Basics -- Our lives are frittered away by detail... diaper simplicity, diaper simplicity. (Henry David Thoreau, with a diapering twist)

Quote:

Originally Posted by mamatokyla
aww so a

1. diapering basics/questions forum
2. diapering sales/stocking chit chat forum
3. diaper show off forum

Quote:

Originally Posted by wolfmama
i do think that one forum for questions and then another for stalking/stocking/pictures would be good...
oh, and maybe diaper making could be a subforum under diapering as well. i think that would be a great way for people to see what they can make...

Quote:

Originally Posted by momma2emerson
I can see how having a diapering 101 (questions, laundry issues, how to fold a flat, etc) separate from a stalking stockings/showoff forum could make sense. I think it would be nice if somehow the diaper making forum could be crosslisted so that it showed up under both crafts and diapers.

Quote:

Originally Posted by wolfmama
this is great.

now if we could just get the thread locked so nobody can disagree. :LOL

so:

1) a question and rec type forum

2) stalking/stocking and pictures

3) diaper making listed under diapering as well
What do the PDB and others think about this?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

We've been reviewing the idea over the past few days and will definitely be placing a Diapering Basics forum. Haven't decided exactly what else though. Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I am so glad for this! Thanks, lindsaylou, for posting this, and thanks, Cynthia, for working on it.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

A Diapering Basics forum sounds great! Thank you!


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Thank-you CM


----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Yay Since my next one is due in 2 weeks, it will be nice to have ajumping off point!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Yay! This sounds like a wonderful idea. It's easy to get lost or scared off when you are new and everyone is talking about all this fluff and you have no clue what is going on.


----------



## nitareality (Oct 23, 2004)

Such fabulous ideas! I love the diapering board and it was very helpful to me when I started, but I think the proprosed changes will make it even better!


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

That's a GREAT idea! Especially for a newbie like me


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Definitly a great idea! I quit going to the diaper forum because there was just so much traffic. By the time I responded to a post it went from the top down to the bottom of the page. Not to mention that there were 2 - 3 threads going on that were the exact same topic, but they were just getting lost in the shuffel. And so much easier for new people. When I first came here there wasn't even a quarter of the traffic that is here now, and I had a hard time then. I can't imagine jumping into that mess when I was trying to learn about CDing.


----------



## nikandgeisel (May 3, 2004)

All I have to say is YAHOO! I almost gave up on the idea of CDing because it was just too much info going way too fast. I think it's all good, but this will help those beginners out and help relieve a lot of stress!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Cynthia!!

I may have joined MDC a year or two earlier had the Diapering Basics forum existed when I first switched ds to cloth. I found the link to Mothering (along with a zillion other diapering links) and decided that the Diapering forum here was just TOO big and overwhelming, so I got involved with a much smaller diapering forum on another site.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I'm getting started with this but stumbling over the various subforum ideas. I don't think we really need different subforums to split up the stalking & stocking, charity talk, fluffy mail, show-off threads from one another.

Anyone have a suggestion for an all-encompassing title for such a subforum?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

A few good suggestions I found in sifting through the earlier thread:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...&postcount=176

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...&postcount=186

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...&postcount=191


----------



## loomweaver (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunnybumm*
Definitly a great idea! I quit going to the diaper forum because there was just so much traffic. By the time I responded to a post it went from the top down to the bottom of the page. Not to mention that there were 2 - 3 threads going on that were the exact same topic, but they were just getting lost in the shuffel. And so much easier for new people. .

I actually avoid the scroll down because it can be overwhelming. It's hard to refer someone there because I don't know how to begin to tell them how to get started there.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I like the diapering basics and diapering chat, but still like the idea of a shopping/stalking forum, not just for hyena stuff, but sales, ebay auctions, things like that.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I'm going to move this to the Diapering forum for more input.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

annettemarie, couldn't that all be in a Diapering Chat forum?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I suppose. I'm finding a hard time formulating my words without being hurtful. I just wish there was a way to keep the consumerism side of diapering away from the practical side.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

So if we placed the three forums as you suggest, what would each be for? Most importantly I guess, what would Diapering Chat be for?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Chat unrelated to basic advice and also unrelated to shopping? Look at my stash threads, the fun questions like "why did you start CD-ing" or "what's your favorite cover", have you tried this sewing pattern, things like that?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I think it's fine to have a forum for newbie/diapering101/basic questions. I just want to say that when such threads are posted in the main diapering forum, they *do* get replied to. I've seen a lot of people get a lot of great advice. I wonder if hiding such threads away in a subforum that contains nothing but other newbie/diapering101/basic questions would be the best way to get the most replies from experienced diaperers. Also, I wouldn't say that the main diapering forum has been particularly fast/busy lately, actually. Usually threads whose final reply was posted over 7 hrs ago are still on page one.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

The plan is to reorganize. The main Diapering forum would become a category name only with no posting to it. Main discussion forums would be the two we are talking about - Diapering Basics and whatever other title we come up with that would host the usual discussions that are not about diapering basics.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Hi ladies!









Our current thinking is that we will add two new subforums forums, one for Diapering Basics that will discuss the more technical aspects of diapering such as wash routines, getting started, overcoming problems, etc. and another subforum that will cater to the fun part of Diapering like stockings, show offs, fluffy mail, auctions and other _diapering_ related chit chat. I stress Diapering related because topics that should go to other forums on MDC should still be appropriately placed.

Does this sound like the direction that most of us are wanting to go in?


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

I think that sounds fine but I think if you call a forum "Diapering Basics" people will think it's just for newbies and beginners and questions will sit there unaswered too.

Personally, I think there should be a "Diapering" forum, and a "Hyenas" forum for hyena-specific stuff. The Hyena forum would be for hyenas to hang out in, and the diapering forum would be for everyone else.

JMHO


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

I think we should move all the shopping, stalking, showing off, look at this on ebay or HC stuff to its own place and leave the diapering forum for all other diapering chat and questions.


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

Name the shopping forum

Diaper Shopping - Discuss your purchases, show off your stash, give a heads up on a great sale, discuss anything related to shopping for or purchasing diapers.

Leave the daipering forum alone for all other diapering discussions.


----------



## navygirl (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm a newbie and I wasn't here when everything started but I don't understand why it even needs to be changed. I like it the way that it is. I post to all kids of posts if it's something that I can help with but I'm new to cd'ing and don't have a lot to add.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

If you do a search, including reading the threads Cynthia posted, you will have a better idea of the backstory here.


----------



## navygirl (Jun 3, 2005)

I did read some of the older posts but since I've been here there hasn't been much like that going on. I guess that's why I don't see the need to seperate out the forum.


----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

I say keep it simple.... a basic "Diapering" forum and a "Hyena/Stalking/Auctions" forum.


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I think it's fine to have a forum for newbie/diapering101/basic questions. I just want to say that when such threads are posted in the main diapering forum, they *do* get replied to. I've seen a lot of people get a lot of great advice. I wonder if hiding such threads away in a subforum that contains nothing but other newbie/diapering101/basic questions would be the best way to get the most replies from experienced diaperers. Also, I wouldn't say that the main diapering forum has been particularly fast/busy lately, actually. Usually threads whose final reply was posted over 7 hrs ago are still on page one.

ITA with this. If we do a basics then it will hardly get visited except by other newbies.. KWIM?! I do think that a "hyena" forum would be a wonderful addition.. and to not take away the regular diapering talk as it is now. Just as jazzpurr88 suggested!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisabc311*
I say keep it simple.... a basic "Diapering" forum and a "Hyena/Stalking/Auctions" forum.









I could live with that







as long as the non-hyena chat was still kept out in the "regular" forum so all the mamas could benefit from the wisdom.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

if we had to split it up i think leaving diapering as is for the regular talk and adding a subforum for hyena stuff would work best IMO. that way when a newbie open diapering she isnt forced to choose from a bunch of subforums and confused on what goes where, she can just post on the main page and us experienced moms can go chit chat about stalking and showing off in the subforum.
When I first joined MDC I will admit I left for a little while feeling confused after reading all the hyena threads and wondering why everyone seemed to spend so much on diapers. But I also got a LOT of help when I decided to stick my head back in. I personally wouldnt mind going to a subforum to post about the hyena stuff







LOL


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

What about making one of the sub-forums protected by the 60 day/50 post rule for posting pictures of our fluff. I know it won't protect it completely from the pervs, but I think it's a small deterrent.







:


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trishshack*
Our current thinking is that we will add two new subforums forums, one for Diapering Basics that will discuss the more technical aspects of diapering such as wash routines, getting started, overcoming problems, etc. and another subforum that will cater to the fun part of Diapering like stockings, show offs, fluffy mail, auctions and other _diapering_ related chit chat.

I think this is the best bet.

My perspective of course, but I think the show off, ____day Fluffy Mail, what should I buy for this _____(event), did you see this?, stocking now run!, helo me stalk, etc. threads are the overwhelming ones. Could they be isolated into a subforum?

And the other should be a more practical, functional forum in terms of offering advice, frugal diapering. Where people can ask questions, find solutions, learn what kinds of diapers work for what, etc. But not called Diapering Basics. More like _Everything you always wanted to know about diapers_ or something.

Also, can we reconsider the Resources and FAQs to include threads on frugal diapering, diapering from common everyday things, etc.

That way the more consumer oriented side is in one place. And everything you need to know to use cloth, make it work and continue to use it in another.

Thanks for the re-structure. I think it really really benefit people.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

If someone in the "non-hyena" forum asks which diapers are trim, am I allowed to recommend an El Bee? Or do I have to come up with a frugal solution?

Are people allowed to ask for diaper recommendations in the "diaper chat" forum? Or will such threads be moved to the "question" forum?

If I want to know who has instock soakers, do I ask in the "chat" forum?

If I want to ask what everyone's favorite front-snap fitted is, because I'm looking for ideas for a new one to try, do I ask in the "question" forum?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
If someone in the "non-hyena" forum asks which diapers are trim, am I allowed to recommend an El Bee? Or do I have to come up with a frugal solution?

Are people allowed to ask for diaper recommendations in the "diaper chat" forum? Or will such threads be moved to the "question" forum?

If I want to know who has instock soakers, do I ask in the "chat" forum?

If I want to ask what everyone's favorite front-snap fitted is, because I'm looking for ideas for a new one to try, do I ask in the "question" forum?


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
If someone in the "non-hyena" forum asks which diapers are trim, am I allowed to recommend an El Bee? Or do I have to come up with a frugal solution?

Are people allowed to ask for diaper recommendations in the "diaper chat" forum? Or will such threads be moved to the "question" forum?

If I want to know who has instock soakers, do I ask in the "chat" forum?

If I want to ask what everyone's favorite front-snap fitted is, because I'm looking for ideas for a new one to try, do I ask in the "question" forum?










Some in the "frugal" forum isn't likely to be looking for fitteds that cost $25 with a 2 year wait list. If you don't have a frugal suggestion, you don't have to reply

Part of diapering chat is making diaper reccomendations, so I'm sure that would be fine in the "chat" forum.

Again, asking who has instock soakers is diapering chat, so again, I'm going to gander that it would be fine in the chat section.

I don't see why this is so difficult to understand. Some cloth diapering folks just want a nice simple forum to talk about simple diapers. Doing that with the current set up is not easy. Having a "frugal" forum and a "hyena" forum or whatever they eventually get named meets everyone needs. I don't see how that is bad.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
Some in the "frugal" forum isn't likely to be looking for fitteds that cost $25 with a 2 year wait list. If you don't have a frugal suggestion, you don't have to reply

So in the "question" forum, if someone asked "What is the trimmest system?" I would *not* be allowed to recommend an El Bee? Even if I suggested trying to find a used one on the trading post?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
Part of diapering chat is making diaper reccomendations, so I'm sure that would be fine in the "chat" forum.

I agree that part of diapering chat is making diaper recommendations. So if my nighttime solution is not working for my heavy wetter, I can ask for suggestions in the "chat" forum? Even though that falls under the heading of "practical/functional/advice/questions/solutions/what kinds of diapers work for what" etc?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
Again, asking who has instock soakers is diapering chat, so again, I'm going to gander that it would be fine in the chat section.

What if I want to know the cheapest place to find prefolds? Is that also "chat," even thought it's "basic/frugal"?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
Some cloth diapering folks just want a nice simple forum to talk about simple diapers. Doing that with the current set up is not easy. Having a "frugal" forum and a "hyena" forum or whatever they eventually get named meets everyone needs. I don't see how that is bad.

What if I enjoy and own both simple/frugal diapers and hyena diapers and want to talk about both at the same time? What if I want to say "Do you think this is a good system? 24 prefolds and 10 Fussybutts?"


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

i just think a bunch of different subforums leaves too much room for confusion where 1 diapering where we leave out the hyena talk and 1 hyena forum would be a less confusing less forums to navigate system.


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
Personally, I think there should be a "Diapering" forum, and a "Hyenas" forum for hyena-specific stuff. The Hyena forum would be for hyenas to hang out in, and the diapering forum would be for everyone else.JMHO

I was totally frugal when my first daughter was in diapers. Now, with my second, I've gotten a bit more fancy. As someone who falls somewhere inbetween "frugal" and "hyena" (as I think many folks here do) I gotta say, I hate this idea.

Certainly, there are a lot of posts about stockings and stalking, etc. but I don't think that the more practical posts get ignored. To divide Diapering up into subforums just seems like more work for those of us who fall in the middle of the cloth diapering continuum.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
If someone in the "non-hyena" forum asks which diapers are trim, am I allowed to recommend an El Bee? Or do I have to come up with a frugal solution?

Are people allowed to ask for diaper recommendations in the "diaper chat" forum? Or will such threads be moved to the "question" forum?

If I want to know who has instock soakers, do I ask in the "chat" forum?

If I want to ask what everyone's favorite front-snap fitted is, because I'm looking for ideas for a new one to try, do I ask in the "question" forum?









Alice makes some good points. One of my least favorite things about MDC is how posts get moved when they're deemed off topic. If dividing Diapering into subforums means that posts are going to get lobbed from one forum to another all the time, then I'm really not for it.

I can get behind the idea of making a more newbie friendly "Diapering 101" forum. I can't get behind the idea of segrating all other diapering discusions into their own specific forums. Even the "simple" solution of dividing Diapering into "Frugal," "Hyena," and "Chat" seems like it's opening up a can of worms to me.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

i guess i see + and -


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Well the good thing about a basic diapering forum is things like wash routine that are asked over and over and often buried very quickly can be just set up in a sticky.

And newbies won't come in overwhelmed and lost and then give up before they even start. I came here after I had already started cding, I was too lost to start here. There were all these brands, some that didn't seem affordable at all, stalking, hard to get what I was lost!!! I've seen a few posts on mothering that stated, "if it wasn't so confusing I might have tried but I didn't because...I got lost or I didn't think it was affordable or I don't have the time to stalk" so if there was a just basic forum I think it would be easier to convert people and isn't that the whole point? To get more people to cloth diaper for the environment?


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Interesting thread! Hats off to those of you doing the hard work of sorting this all out!

I agree with the suggestion to have a hyena/diaper collecting subforum and then having a general diapering forum. This is a definite niche of CDing, with many passionate adherants, so it makes sense to me to give it a forum.

I share the concern about diapering basics turning into a bunch of newbies talking to other newbies. There are also a lot of topics that are beyond the basics, such as the pros and cons of hemp vs. OC that wouldn't necessarily apply only to hyena diapers.

And having a subforum called frugal diapering doesn't seem quite right either. I don't collect hard-to-acquire diapers, yet I don't feel like the term "frugal diaperer" defines me as a cloth diaperer. I could afford to buy disposable diapers, so saving money is not my primary motivation to use cloth diapers. Frugal diapering also seems a little joyless to me--you can have fun with CD and not be into the hard-to-acquire diapers!

I would not favor making a rule against mentioning/recommending hyena dipes in the general diapering forum. Over in the pregnancy/birth forums there is no rule against mentioning homebirth or UC in Birth and Beyond or I'm Pregnant. (in fact, both are mentioned all the time and it works out fine). I would envision a similar dynamic in the diapering forums.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*
Well the good thing about a basic diapering forum is things like wash routine that are asked over and over and often buried very quickly can be just set up in a sticky.

Aren't there diaper washing instructions already permanently posted in the diapering resources & faqs forum?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pilesoflaundry*
I've seen a few posts on mothering that stated, "if it wasn't so confusing I might have tried but I didn't because...I got lost or I didn't think it was affordable or I don't have the time to stalk" so if there was a just basic forum I think it would be easier to convert people and isn't that the whole point?

Here's another thing to consider, though. Think of all the people who have said "I would have started CDing much sooner if I had known how much fun it could be" and "I never would have CD'd if I thought it was just prefolds," and "my main reason for CDing is all the cute prints that are available," etc. So, yes, frugality can draw people in, but the shopping/variety/hyena aspects are also definite draws! With the current forum, people can see that it doesn't have to be one or the other. Basic diapering and hyena diapering can co-exist.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I totally agree with everything Alice is saying. Will those of us shut off in the hyena forum be allowed to poke our heads out occasionally?










How do we decide what is hyena too? I mean, is it just pricey stuff? Cuz All hyena stuff isn't pricey. Would all knit wool go there? Or just the hard to get knit wool that costs the same as the not-hard-to-get stuff? If I think XYZ knitting mama is hyena but Alice thinks she isn't, where do we talk about her stuff?










I understand wanting to make it easier on newbies. And I am all for helping people learn to CD their kids but I am not sure if this is the way. It's like segregating the different diaper systems.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

This has all been gone over to death. Can we get back to the point we were a few months ago at the end of the thread linked in my OP?

Its not about hyena vs. not. Its about consumerist type threads vs. more frugal diapering type threads. You can say hyena vs. simple if you want, but there is a lot of overlap, so I think its easier to say consume vs. frugal

If you take offense to my above statement, its not my intention. Its just the simplest way I can think of to describe what those of use want the seperation are trying to say.

We can nitpick details endlessly if we like. However, many forums have been further broken down in the past and most people aren't walking around like this:







all the time. Folks would adjust and everyone can still talk about whatever they want in regards to diapering.

I've been on both sides of the diapering "fence" and I think a subforum would benefit both parties.

See, here I said to myself I wouldn't get back in to this because its feeling stale to me. I guess the PTB will decide at the end of the day anyway. I've said my piece


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Lindsay I totally get what you are saying. I know we will survive whatever restructuring occurs :LOL I think some of us just don't get why we have to seperate it into frugal diapering and consumerism diapering.

I read that old post so many times and still couldn't wrap my brain around the point of it all. I have read this one a few times and it seems like everyone is coming in a billion different directions. There seems to be differing opinions as to how many subforums there should be. And of course there are sore feelings because the tone of some posts seems to be that those who spend money on diapers are evil consumerists who don't belong at MDC.

I don't feel the need to knock another persons diapering choices (whether by necessity or choice) and yet so many people feel the need to knock mine. What if I lobbied for a Consumer/Hyena/whatever you want to call it Forum because I was tired of posts about prefolds and flats? How many people would that upset? A lot.

I agree with linking Diaper Making to the Diaper Forum. I think we need a Diapering 101 Forum with stickies and archived threads (don't we have this already in Resources?) But I don't see why we have to have a frugal forum and a consumer/hyena forum. Buy prefolds? You are a consumer. Buy a Fussybutt? Same deal. I just wonder why we have to seperate them. I want to hear about those yummy prefolds as much as someones OV Elbees!

But yeah, TPTB will ultimately decide. And maybe it will work, or maybe it won't. I just bristle at the sugestions that this is being done because some may not agree with how I spend my diaper money.


----------



## navygirl (Jun 3, 2005)

Seeing as there are 2 distinct parties here, those that want the forum seperated and those that don't, why don't we put it to a vote? That way we can see where everybody really stands and how many want to divide up the forum and how many want to leave it alone. I noticed that a lot of regulars aren't even posting to this thread. Is it because they don't care what happens or is it because they feel that their opinion doesn't matter or are they sick of talking the matter to death?


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navygirl*
Seeing as there are 2 distinct parties here, those that want the forum seperated and those that don't, why don't we put it to a vote?

It's already been decided by the PTB that the forum IS going to be re-organized and divided in some way. (See Cynthia's and trishshack's posts in this thread - they are already talking about what way to set it up.) The old thread hashed out whether or not to re-divide and the decision was already made to do it based on that thread. What _this_ thread is for is to now talk about and decide what division will work best for every diaperer.









I had how to thoughts but the kids call. I'll have to post again in a bit...


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
You can say hyena vs. simple if you want, but there is a lot of overlap, so I think its easier to say consume vs. frugal

If you take offense to my above statement, its not my intention. Its just the simplest way I can think of to describe what those of use want the seperation are trying to say.

I _do_ take offense to your distinction of consumerism vs. frugality. You may think it's just a simple distinction but frankly it's not. It's rife with judgement and it leaves out all of us who are firmly in between the two. Separating Diapering into a bunch of subforums may be easier for those of you on the extremes but I think it'll be a royal PITA for the rest of us.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

I really like the idea of organization of similar topics. Back when I used to stalk, it would have been sooo much easier to find the latest stocking date/time by the current fav wahm if I could have run right to a What's Hot/Stalk the Stock/Score! (whatever the name) forum where the post would be _right there_, instead of sifting and searching through the day's hundred+ posts. I wanted that info and I wanted it NOW! LOL!!

Or when I'm looking for up-to-date washing info (new washers, new detergents, new natural products, etc) I would only have had to visually scan 20 threads or so in a Diapering How To forum. KWIM?

I may not post anymore (my first several pages of my past posts are all in here), but I lurk and you gals are chatty as ever. more so, even! :LOL So having this resource organized into TOPICS (not hyenas versus non-hyenas - I don't like how that seems to divvy people up and make people feel badly on both sides) would be sooo awesome for people like me (3 special needs kids keep me busy!) who just can't keep up with the pace. I need help finding the info I need when I need it. And I appreciate SO MUCH that our needs were heard and acknowledged, and that the organization to help make the forum little easier to navigate is being put into place. Thank you again!!


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

As a newbie to the forums and sort of a newbie to CDing (CDd for 2 months about a year ago, then stopped and am just now getting back into it)... When I came to this forum, I was a bit confused at the fact that there are subforums *and* a main forum. I guess most of the sites I visit with forums (usually techy type sites or dog related sites) have subforums without a main forum. So when I first got here, I thought the the subforums were archives (especially since one of the subforums at the top has "archives" in the name







. I don't know what a non-techy type newbie thinks when they come in, but that's just how I saw it.









I've seen the splitting up of basics and more experienced topics into subforums work really well. For example, on a dog breed website I have frequented, there are subforums for people with newbie puppy questions, basic training questions, etc. These subforums are not just newbies talking to each other. More experienced dog owners post often to these forums to answer newbie questions. There are other subforums for people who want to talk about breeding, showing, and other things that the average newbie probably isn't interested in. It's not segregating one type of dog owner from another, but making it easier for people to read about the topics that apply to them at the time.

As a newbie on this site, I would love to be able to not read the hyena type posts, because I'm not interested in that aspect of CDing right now (maybe later?). That doesn't mean that hyena type posts are bad or that there's anything wrong with anyone doing the hyena thing. It's just that if I'm not doing it, I don't want to read those posts that don't apply to me. And likewise, some experienced CDers may not be interested in answering basic diapering questions, or don't want to do it all the time (you can get burn out on newbie questions).

Just remember that you don't have to read/post to only one subforum. I think the point is to break up the topics, not the people.

Just my 2 cents as a newbie...

-Vera and Joshua (6/27/04)


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup*
When I came to this forum, I was a bit confused at the fact that there are subforums *and* a main forum. I guess most of the sites I visit with forums (usually techy type sites or dog related sites) have subforums without a main forum. So when I first got here, I thought the the subforums were archives









:

I agree with Vera. I think the current setup is confusing because there are too many subforums, especially considering there is also a main forum. I can understand why everyone posts everything in the main forum -- it's easier!







I think paring the subforums down into 3-4 larger encompassing categories with no 'main' forum would help a lot, also.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I am guessing some people may be finding it hard to give their opinion about how we should organize our discussion of the different aspect of CD (I know I was hesitant about posting) because it seems like it is difficult to discuss this issue w/o unintentionally hurting feelings or risking being attacked. I think we have ended up with a culture on this board where posters learn pretty quickly it's not okay to discuss this.

I think it's very natural and understandable to view the way we ourselves approach CD as normal and typical, and a different approach as extreme or marginal. But I don't know that this is necessarily a fair way to look at things.

My hope is that however the diapering boards are organized is as inclusive of the many stripes of CDing as possible. I don't think having a subforum in itself necessarily implies a negative assessment of a topic.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Well. I personally don't support dividing the forum, but if it's going to be done, I think the best bet is a "Diapering 101" forum and a "Diapering Chat" forum.

The Diapering 101 forum would be for "how to" type questions, both newbie and experienced. Everything from "How do I fold the prefold to keep the poop in" and "What detergent do you use" to "Why do you prefer OC to hemp" and "What are the pros and cons of merino for longies." This would also help ensure that there are more experienced people still in the forum to answer newbie questions.

The Diapering Chat forum would be to discuss, well, chatty issues. This forum would probably be more experienced diaperers, but there are lots of newbie issues that would come up here, too.
--Pictures of stashes, new diapers, and custom orders.
--Fun questions like "If you had to choose only one diaper, what would it be" (a common newbie question!) and "Let's celebrate the simpicity of the prefold."
--Talk about stockings and auctions.
--Personal stories like "My in-laws like cloth" or "My best friend said cloth is gross."

I think this kind of divide would help avoid the "us forum" vs "them forum" mentality, and would help keep people from feeling like they have to stick to the forum that has been "assigned" to them.

Just a thought.


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

1. _Diapering 101_ - The Basics: What's What and How To Take Care Of It
2. _Stockings, Stalking, & Fluffy Bums_ - Who's Stocking & When, The Hyena Dance, & Showing Off
3. _Diapering On A Dime_ - Diaper Making & Thrifty Tips
4. _Diaper Chit Chat_ - Everything "Diaper" Under The Sun


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Well. I personally don't support dividing the forum, but if it's going to be done, I think the best bet is a "Diapering 101" forum and a "Diapering Chat" forum.

The Diapering 101 forum would be for "how to" type questions, both newbie and experienced. Everything from "How do I fold the prefold to keep the poop in" and "What detergent do you use" to "Why do you prefer OC to hemp" and "What are the pros and cons of merino for longies." This would also help ensure that there are more experienced people still in the forum to answer newbie questions.

The Diapering Chat forum would be to discuss, well, chatty issues. This forum would probably be more experienced diaperers, but there are lots of newbie issues that would come up here, too.
--Pictures of stashes, new diapers, and custom orders.
--Fun questions like "If you had to choose only one diaper, what would it be" (a common newbie question!) and "Let's celebrate the simpicity of the prefold."
--Talk about stockings and auctions.
--Personal stories like "My in-laws like cloth" or "My best friend said cloth is gross."

I think this kind of divide would help avoid the "us forum" vs "them forum" mentality, and would help keep people from feeling like they have to stick to the forum that has been "assigned" to them.

Just a thought.









I Jen's idea better that what I just posted.


----------



## 3rosebuds (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Well. I personally don't support dividing the forum, but if it's going to be done, I think the best bet is a "Diapering 101" forum and a "Diapering Chat" forum.

The Diapering 101 forum would be for "how to" type questions, both newbie and experienced. Everything from "How do I fold the prefold to keep the poop in" and "What detergent do you use" to "Why do you prefer OC to hemp" and "What are the pros and cons of merino for longies." This would also help ensure that there are more experienced people still in the forum to answer newbie questions.

The Diapering Chat forum would be to discuss, well, chatty issues. This forum would probably be more experienced diaperers, but there are lots of newbie issues that would come up here, too.
--Pictures of stashes, new diapers, and custom orders.
--Fun questions like "If you had to choose only one diaper, what would it be" (a common newbie question!) and "Let's celebrate the simpicity of the prefold."
--Talk about stockings and auctions.
--Personal stories like "My in-laws like cloth" or "My best friend said cloth is gross."

I think this kind of divide would help avoid the "us forum" vs "them forum" mentality, and would help keep people from feeling like they have to stick to the forum that has been "assigned" to them.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Jen, that sounds like a great idea. It cuts it down to only 2 subforums(besides the archives if those stay) so there is less confusion all together! And it also removes some of the "well now where would this go" and other issues that have been brought up here.

If TPTB don't go with this, I do like nohomama's list as well.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Jennisee said:


> Well. I personally don't support dividing the forum, but if it's going to be done, I think the best bet is a "Diapering 101" forum and a "Diapering Chat" forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

I love the idea of a simple diapering forum.....for those of us who arent stalking or into the newest or greatest.....(it's just not where I am right now). I love to talk about flats and prefolds....I could talk about them all day long....just as someone who loves el bee's could talk about them all day long.....







I could care less about auctions or who's stocking......i'm sure i'm not alone here....and I would like to have a forum where people like me could come to chat.....that's all i have to say....


----------



## ohiomom (Feb 14, 2005)

Just thought I'd throw in my $0.02. I'm somewhat new here, been a member since February 2005. I didn't/don't think that the current setup is confusing at all. I've asked questions on various diapers...nonhyena such as little beetles, and have gotten great responses from everyone. Thanks to the main diapering forum, I've pretty much got a stash picked out for when we ttc#2. Some of it's hyena stuff I'd like to get, some of it's hard to get but not what's considered hyena, like certain vb aio's, and some is not hyena at all. Thanks to all the advice that I've gotten here, i think I've come up with the BEST system for US without going to one extreme or the other. If the forum had been divided, I don't think I would have gotten all of the great advice that I have.
Jamie


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mykdsmomy*
I love the idea of a simple diapering forum.....for those of us who arent stalking or into the newest or greatest.....(it's just not where I am right now). I love to talk about flats and prefolds....I could talk about them all day long....just as someone who loves el bee's could talk about them all day long.....







I could care less about auctions or who's stocking......i'm sure i'm not alone here....and I would like to have a forum where people like me could come to chat.....that's all i have to say....










I can totally relate to that. We all want a place to chat with people who like the same aspects of diapering (or babywearing or gardening...) as us. But I think talks about simple stashes and flats and prefolds would be well received in the "Diapering Chat" forum I suggested--just as they're already popular threads in the current forum. I think that trying to separate out certain forums for "simple diapers" or "hyenas" creates an environment of exclusion and judgement, and fosters an "us vs them" mentality, but perhaps more importantly, it leaves the majority of us who in the middle out in the cold.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

:

I wouldn't want Diapering divided by hyena versus non-hyena (either the types of diapers people use or the type of diaperer a person is) especially because so many of us are ecclectic. We use what works, not what name is on the bum! (Unless, of course, it's our kiddo's name embroidered there. :LOL )

Maybe focusing on Diapering _Activities_ is the way to go to divide into categories...

Shopping, Stalking, & Showing
Making & Caring For
Loving & Chatting About


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I think you nailed it Jen. I totally agree with everything you have written


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

:


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullofgrace*







:

I wouldn't want Diapering divided by hyena versus non-hyena (either the types of diapers people use or the type of diaperer a person is) especially because so many of us are ecclectic. We use what works, not what name is on the bum! (Unless, of course, it's our kiddo's name embroidered there. :LOL )

Maybe focusing on Diapering _Activities_ is the way to go to divide into categories...

Shopping, Stalking, & Showing
Making & Caring For
Loving & Chatting About

Brilliant!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ohiomom*
didn't/don't think that the current setup is confusing at all. I've asked questions on various diapers...nonhyena such as little beetles, and have gotten great responses from everyone.

I don't think the separation is about the current setup being confusing- it's about separating out the basic simple diapering q and a from the hyena fancy schmancy stuff.

I think.

This thread is confusing me. :LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Why can't we all be united by our love of cloth? Why must we be divided by whether or not we like diapers with elastic or snaps in them? Or by whether or not our favorite diaper is hard to get? As long as no one's spamming sposies, why can't we all play in the same yard?


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Why can't we all be united by our love of cloth? Why must we be divided by whether or not we like diapers with elastic or snaps in them?

It's not about dividing people... just topics.







There are ALOT of messages in this forum, and I know I'm just checking on the main forum and can't read all the threads everyday. So I could very easily miss topics I'm interested in because there are so many topics that I'm not interested in. That's the whole purpose of subforums. It just groups similar topics so it's easier for people to find the information they need. You can still read and post in all subforums that apply to your diapering situation.

Imagine if we didn't even have a diapering subforum, and MDC was one big forum. Could you find the information you need and/or keep up with the topics you're interested in?


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Why can't we all be united by our love of cloth?

We are, which is why it is so wonderful and so important that the information be easy to find and easy to share.









Quote:

Why must we be divided by whether or not we like diapers with elastic or snaps in them?
We're not, nor are most people suggesting we be divided by diaper type (said many times in posts above).

Quote:

Or by whether or not our favorite diaper is hard to get?
Again, dividing by type of diaper is not what the majority is asking for. I know I'm not.









Quote:

As long as no one's spamming sposies, why can't we all play in the same yard?
We are all playing together, we just need more space to spread out in. Think of it as we're all playing in the same HOUSE. A house with many rooms, each with their own purpose. Subforums are like that. Wanna eat? Go to the kitchen. Wanna sleep? Go to the bedroom. Need to pee? Go to the bathroom. And so on.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup*
Imagine if we didn't even have a diapering subforum, and MDC was one big forum. Could you find the information you need and/or keep up with the topics you're interested in?









Now THAT would be confusing.









:LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup*
It's not about dividing people... just topics.









But if the topics are "simple diapers" and "hyena diapers," as some people are suggesting, then it would effectively divide people based on which kind of diapers they use, and it would leave many people without a "home."


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
But if the topics are "simple diapers" and "hyena diapers," as some people are suggesting, then it would effectively divide people based on which kind of diapers they use, and it would leave many people without a "home."

I'm getting the feeling that you don't want to see the forum divided.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
But if the topics are "simple diapers" and "hyena diapers," as some people are suggesting, then it would effectively divide people based on which kind of diapers they use, and it would leave many people without a "home."

Which is why many of us are making other suggestions. The PTB are dividing the diapering forum. That was decided already. So since it is worrying you, what is your suggestion for the division method, so your vote on how to set up categories can be cast?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullofgrace*
A house with many rooms, each with their own purpose. Subforums are like that. Wanna eat? Go to the kitchen. Wanna sleep? Go to the bedroom. Need to pee? Go to the bathroom. And so on.









Chatting isn't always as clearly defined as that. Some of the subdivisions that have been suggested would be more analogous to "you may only talk about sleeping in the bedroom, you may only talk about food in the kitchen, you may only talk about life in the living room, if you want to have a conversation that incorporates two or more of these subjects you're out of luck, if you want to talk about something that's none of the above you're out of luck"


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Are you afraid that if someone posts in one forum, it won't get the traffic? I think cross posting is OK if it's a topic that overlaps. Do you have an idea for how to divide it, since the division has pretty much already been given the green light?


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

So instead, those of us who would really and truly appreciate some organization because it will HELP us CD should be the ones 'out of luck'? Those who have been without what we used to call OUR Diapering Home because we can't keep up with the fast paced main forum are the ones who are 'out of luck'?









ETA: I see you said 'some' of the suggestions. Exactly. Not all suggestions are the same. Are there ANY suggestions that you can be on board with? If not, what are yours?


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay well I haven't posted regularly in Diapering in months, since I switched my daughter to cd and got most of my diapering system's kinks ironed out. But fwiw, I like this suggestion:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullofgrace*
Maybe focusing on Diapering _Activities_ is the way to go to divide into categories...

Shopping, Stalking, & Showing
Making & Caring For
Loving & Chatting About


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullofgrace*

Maybe focusing on Diapering _Activities_ is the way to go to divide into categories...

Shopping, Stalking, & Showing
Making & Caring For
Loving & Chatting About









: Perfect breakdown IMO.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

Quote:

Originally Posted by fullofgrace
Maybe focusing on Diapering Activities is the way to go to divide into categories...

Shopping, Stalking, & Showing
Making & Caring For
Loving & Chatting About
As someone who spends a good bit of time in the Diaper Sewing forum and the Diapering forum, I am going to disagree with putting Making and Caring For diapers together in the same forum. I think making diapers belongs with Crafts, where the other sewing/knitting stuff is housed. The Caring For part, which I see as laundry questions that *everyone* has to figure out, should go with Loving and Chatting About. I like the way Diaper Making is listed as a sub-forum in diapering right now, with the link to Crafts.

I would also like to ask if there are plans to update the archives and resources, some of those threads are kind of old and don't reflect current diapering board theories.

Thanks!


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kari_mom*
I would also like to ask if there are plans to update the archives and resources, some of those threads are kind of old and don't reflect current diapering board theories.

This is why I am prejudiced against stickies! :LOL I'm not saying don't have them--but they have their limitations.


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
But if the topics are "simple diapers" and "hyena diapers," as some people are suggesting, then it would effectively divide people based on which kind of diapers they use, *and it would leave many people without a "home."*









_This_ is what I've been saying.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kari_mom*
As someone who spends a good bit of time in the Diaper Sewing forum and the Diapering forum, I am going to disagree with putting Making and Caring For diapers together in the same forum. I think making diapers belongs with Crafts, where the other sewing/knitting stuff is housed.

I agree. I don't really see the connection between diaper making and diaper care.

Barring keeping things as they are or dividing it into the two types of forums that Jen suggested earlier (Diapering 101 and Diapering Chat, I think), what about something like this...

1. _Diapering Basics_ - What's What, Thrify Tips, and The Care & Feeding of Fluff
2. _Stockings, Stalking, & Flaunting_ - Who's Stocking & When, The Hyena Dance, and Show & Tell
3. _Diaper Making_ (as it is now, linked to crafts)
4. _Diaper Chit Chat_ - Conversations About Our Common Passion


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nohomama*
I agree. I don't really see the connection between diaper making and diaper care.

Oh that's my bad.







I was just listing activities, not suggesting forum names. Sorry for the confusion about that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nohomama*
1. _Diapering Basics_ - What's What, Thrify Tips, and The Care & Feeding of Fluff
2. _Stockings, Stalking, & Flaunting_ - Who's Stocking & When, The Hyena Dance, and Show & Tell
3. _Diaper Making_ (as it is now, linked to crafts)
4. _Diaper Chit Chat_ - Conversations About Our Common Passion

I like it! I especially love The Care and Feeding of Fluff! So cute. :LOL


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nohomama*
:
1. _Diapering Basics_ - What's What, Thrify Tips, and The Care & Feeding of Fluff
2. _Stockings, Stalking, & Flaunting_ - Who's Stocking & When, The Hyena Dance, and Show & Tell
3. _Diaper Making_ (as it is now, linked to crafts)
4. _Diaper Chit Chat_ - Conversations About Our Common Passion

I still think #2 and #4 go together, b/c I see stockings and stalking as part of chit-chat. And I think we're still forgetting some forums:

1. Diapering Basics/Diapering 101
2. Diapering Chit-Chat
3. Diaper Activism
4. Diaper Making
5. Diaper Reviews
6. The Daily Diaper
7. Elimination Communication

Seriously, isn't that enough forums?! :LOL


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
I still think #2 and #4 go together, b/c I see stockings and stalking as part of chit-chat.

I agree but I think that the folks who really want more or updated subforums don't want stockings and stalking to be part of chit chat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
And I think we're still forgetting some forums:

1. Diapering Basics/Diapering 101
2. Diapering Chit-Chat
3. Diaper Activism
4. Diaper Making
5. Diaper Reviews
6. The Daily Diaper
7. Elimination Communication

Seriously, isn't that enough forums?! :LOL

Um, yeah! I rarely if ever visit any of those other forums. There are simply too many. The one advantage I see to revamping Diapering is that perhaps some of the existing subforums will be combined resulting in fewer subforums all together. I'm an incredibly anal and detail oriented person but more that three or four forums is too much even for me.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I know it is going to be divided and i want it down for the record that I don't agree with it. I am just asking that the word HYENA not be used to describe anything in any forum.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

I like what Meco said here:

Quote:

My perspective of course, but I think the show off, ____day Fluffy Mail, what should I buy for this _____(event), did you see this?, stocking now run!, helo me stalk, etc. threads are the overwhelming ones. Could they be isolated into a subforum?


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I know it is going to be divided and i want it down for the record that I don't agree with it. I am just asking that the word HYENA not be used to describe anything in any forum.









:

I agree that it can be overwhelming for newbies - I walked around with my head spinning the first few weeks I came here!







But now that I've figured out the basics of CDing I like having everything all mixed up together. I like being able to browse the titles and choose what to read depending on my mood. I don't want to have to go into different forums all the time, it's hard enough to navigate among the boards I like to read now.







:

Besides, I love fluff as much as the next mama, but really, how many forums do we need for pee and poo catchers?!







:LOL


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thank you all for your comprehensive input and sharing of ideas and suggestions! I just went through all of your posts, thinking I could cut and paste into a document for review the things that stood out as important to be considered. I found myself cutting and pasting almost every post! :LOL

I'll discuss all this with the mods and then see what we can do to try to accommodate your ideas and desires as much as we can.









Thanks so much!


----------

